# Introducing Bella



## Pats (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Just joined this forum and I would like to introduce my beautiful 12 year old Lutino Cockatiel Bella.:001_smile:

My posts and questions will almost certainly be 'Bella related'

Looking forward to meeting some of you soon.


----------



## fussypets (Aug 21, 2010)

hello bella is beautiful


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Lovely! i had a lutino when i was younger, it was evil and loved to peck me!


----------



## Pats (Jun 6, 2011)

Bullymastiff said:


> Lovely! i had a lutino when i was younger, it was evil and loved to peck me!


Bella was hand reared and is so tame, she loves to be held and has never pecked anyone in all her twelve years.:001_smile:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

welcome 
Bella looks lovely and very curious in that pic


----------



## Pats (Jun 6, 2011)

sailor said:


> welcome
> Bella looks lovely and very curious in that pic


She is a real character.


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi bella!!! Bella looks lovely. I think you tell him bella as a surname. But what kind of bird it is? whatever nice to met you.


----------



## Pats (Jun 6, 2011)

rbon450 said:


> Hi bella!!! Bella looks lovely. I think you tell him bella as a surname. But what kind of bird it is? whatever nice to met you.


Bella is a Lutino Cockatiel.

Nice to meet you too.


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you. Welcome here meet with your new experiences.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi bella's beautiful. 
meet dax my white faced cockateil, he's 15 years old. 
he gets his shower on the top of my living room door. we spray him and say open your wings and he does and gets a lovely cool shower. i'm glad your enjoying your cockateil.
welcome to pf and i hope you enjoy your time here. ttfn


----------

